# Brute force HID bulb size



## Mudcountry88 (Jul 1, 2011)

I want to put the hid on my 08 brute and dont know what size bulb to go with and also I want to know what size bulb are the parking lights because I want to put the green lights on it and where can I find them....any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the marker lights are 194a if i remember right as far as the headlight you have to either go with the eagle eye kit that is a direct replacement or you will have to modify your bulbs to put the hid's in them. they have a great write up in the how to section to do your own HID's by modifying your bulbs.


----------



## Mudcountry88 (Jul 1, 2011)

About how much does the eagle eye kit run??...and where can I find them?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is a link to one of our sponsors. He can also answer any questions you have about them.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10446


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Eagle eye kit is a direct plug and play. No need to cut or splice anything. They are on sale right now for $150 for 4th of july. 

Let me know if I can help you with any thing else


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

For my hid bulbs I used an H3 HID kit from ebay, like $40 and it's been working fine. The LED Parking Lights can be bought at superbrightleds.com. The best ones are the WLED Miniature Wedge Base bulbs with High Power SMD LEDs. There a bit pricey though $10 each, I got the white ones, there pretty bright.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I get all my lights from DDM tuning. HIDs for the Grizzly cost me about $40 shipped. Pretty much plug n' play. Haven't done the Brute yet because it looks like a PITA. I just converted my Silverado (low beams and driving/fog lights) for under a hundred. Bought the 194 type bulbs in both red and blue for a dollar and some change per light. They are not the high output, but still look good. The H.O. bulbs are about 8 or 9 bucks I think.


----------

